# Verschil(len) tussen werkwoorden



## Elfe des villes

Dag allemaal,
Ik ben wat verward met al deze werkwoorden die voor mij hetzelfde betekenen : aanwerven, in dienst nemen, aannemen, inhuren ...
Wat zijn de verschillen eigenlijk ?
Alvast bedankt !


----------



## Peterdg

Sorry voor het late antwoord. Ik had de vraag niet eerder gezien.

"Aanwerven", "in dienst nemen" en "aannemen" betekenen, in deze context, hetzelfde; de mensen worden werknemer van het bedrijf. "Inhuren" gaat meestal over het tewerkstellen van een werknemer van een ander bedrijf voor een tijdelijke opdracht om een specifieke taak te vervullen.


----------



## Elfe des villes

Hartelijk bedankt voor het antwoord !

Ik had ondertussen ook een van mijn Vlaamse collega's gevraagd of hij verschillen "voelde". Zijn antwoord luidt als volgt : "aanwerven" en "in dienst nemen" zijn voor hem synoniemen van elkaar. Maar hij maakt toch een duidelijk verschil met "aannemen" die meer in de bouwsector zou gebruikt worden. Hij gaat daarentegen akkoord met de betekenis van "inhuren".

Ik heb nog 2 vragen in het verband van deze werkwoorden.

Wat denk je van het gebruik van "aannemen" in de bouwsector ?
Als ik een keuze moet moet maken voor Franstalige studenten die Nederlands leren, welk welkwoord is algemener : "aanwerven" of "in dienst nemen" ?


----------



## Peterdg

Elfe des villes said:


> Wat denk je van het gebruik van "aannemen" in de bouwsector ?



Daarom zei ik "in deze context". "Aannemen" heeft meer betekenissen, waaronder ook in de bouw maar je kan gerust zeggen: Bedrijf X heeft me aangenomen/aangeworven/in dienst genomen en dat betekent telkens hetzelfde.



Elfe des villes said:


> Als ik een keuze moet moet maken voor Franstalige studenten die Nederlands leren, welk welkwoord is algemener : "aanwerven" of "in dienst nemen" ?


Ik zou het echt niet weten. Misschien zou ik iets specifieker kunnen zijn mocht je een voorbeeldzin geven.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik checkte ook nog even: 
1. Inzake "aannemen" : ik zou het eerder niet gebruiken, maar het blijkt gangbaar in veel sectoren, toch in Nederland. 
2. Vanuit didactisch oogpunt zou ik op niveaus B1 en lager kiezen voor "in dienst nemen" omdat het woord "dienst" al vaak bekend is. Maar op niveau B2 moet "aanwerven" zeker ook kunnen. 
3. "Inhuren" past, zoals Peter zei, in de outsourcing-filosofie(die in principe niet de mijne is)...


----------



## Sandra-T

Aanwerven wordt zover ik weet niet/weinig gebruikt. Had het zelf in ieder geval nog niet gehoord.


----------



## ThomasK

In Vlaanderen is "aanwerven" wel courant/ gangbaar, hoewel misschien een tikkeltje formeel...


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

In Nederland: In dienst nemen. Aanwerven betreft eerder de socitatieprocedure.


----------

